# Transfert lent avec MSN comme avec ADIUM



## fisch_man (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un macbook 13" core 2 avec 1Go de RAM, je suis en pleine ville avec un débit très correct  sur d'autres types de téléchargement or sur MSN puis avec ADIUM je met en moyenne 5mn pour une Jpeg ?

Quelqu'un saurait il d'où cela peut venir ?


----------



## pomako (21 Juillet 2009)

Depuis 4 ans que j'utilise msn et plus récemment Adium, le transfert de fichiers a toujours été très long...je pense que ça vient du logiciel et qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à faire


----------



## havez (21 Juillet 2009)

Ou plutôt les serveurs de Microsoft gérant MSN qui sont bon pour la ramasse


----------



## fisch_man (21 Juillet 2009)

en gros si je comprend bien, le transfert de fichier avec un mac c'est par mail ou rien ?

---------- Post added at 22h10 ---------- Previous post was at 22h03 ----------

car sur un PC classique ça marche très bien ... un peu ras le bol de prendre des remarques (justifiées) à chaque fois ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> en gros si je comprend bien, le transfert de fichier avec un mac c'est par mail ou rien ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 22h10 ---------- Previous post was at 22h03 ----------
> 
> car sur un PC classique ça marche très bien ... un peu ras le bol de prendre des remarques (justifiées) à chaque fois ...



Ben revend ton Mac alors.
C'est vrai que c'est lent, mais on ne m'a jamais rien reproché. Tu devrais mieux choisir tes amis s'ils se formalisent pour un transfert un peu long.
Par contre des fois, les transferts sont très rapide, je ne sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## fisch_man (21 Juillet 2009)

inutile de juger mes relations avec mes amis tout ca parce que j'ai froissé l'image du mac O vénéré ...  c'est sur qu'en lisant ce genre de message de ca donne envie de revendre.

Si on ne t'a jamais rien reproché tant mieux pour toi, j'ai deja eu des choses urgentes à envoyer et jusqu'à maintenant MSN était plus rapide que faire un mail, sur le mac c'est l'inverse et c'est une régression pour ma part.

Un fichier que je n'arrivais pas a recevoir à du m'être envoyé par mail, eh oui 10mn pour une photo comparé a la demi seconde habituelle pour moi comme pour mes amis c'est chiant, de plus étant habitués a cette demi seconde normal qu'il disent "y'a un problème avec ta machine ?"

Donc y'a t'il une solution ou doit je me tapper des PJ a envoyer systématiquement par mail ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

De toute façon, ça fait parti de la politique de microsoft visant à faire chier au maximum les macusers.
La version officielle de msn est archaïque et ne gère pas la webcam, la version office sur Mac ne possède pas toutes les options de la version PC, la dernière versions de windows media player sortie sur Mac par Windows est la 9 et comme par hasard, les DRM ne sont gérés qu'à partir de la version 10, donc impossibilités pour les macusers de profiter de la VOD sur de nombreux sites.

Pour preuve, les transferts entre Pc et Mac via yahoo messenger sont relativement rapide.


----------



## fisch_man (22 Juillet 2009)

ok bon j'ai un peu les boules là je fais plus trop de MSN mais ca signe quand meme un bon retour en arriere car le MSN est quand même vachement bien sur PC ...

Deja j'ai du mettre une croix sur la webcam ensuite sur le transfert, je sais pas si j'avais su ca avant si j'aurai eu le courage de switcher, m'enfin c'est fait.

Question, puis je faire tourner un MSN type windows avec windows en tache de fond sur le mac ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juillet 2009)

les transferts de fichier par msn, même de pc à pc, c'est hyper lent

faut arrêter de jouer la carte du vilain mac qui fait rien qu'à pas être compatible

et, tant qu'à faire, faut aussi arrêter de croire que tout mac user fait rien qu'à critiquer microsoft

la guéguerre à deux balles, c'est bon maintenant non ? 

adium n'y est pour rien, apple non plus, msn c'est une daube question transfert de fichier point barre. 

J'utilise quotidiennement msn, et dès qu'un client tente de m'envoyer un fichier, je le remballe vite fait et lui conseille FTP

quant à remettre en cause la raison d'un switch pc>mac uniquement sur la possibilité de tchatter par cam interposée, franchement, hein .... bon :mouais:

voilou


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> ok bon j'ai un peu les boules là je fais plus trop de MSN mais ca signe quand meme un bon retour en arriere car le MSN est quand même vachement bien sur PC ...
> 
> Deja j'ai du mettre une croix sur la webcam ensuite sur le transfert, je sais pas si j'avais su ca avant si j'aurai eu le courage de switcher, m'enfin c'est fait.
> 
> Question, puis je faire tourner un MSN type windows avec windows en tache de fond sur le mac ?



T'as aMsn qui gère la webcam et qui est compatible Msn. Ainsi que Mercury messenger.
Et sinon t'as skype, yahoo messenger... qui gère la webcam, mais pas avec msn.

Et tu devrais plutôt te plaindre à Microsoft, car ce sont eux les responsables, pas Apple.


----------



## fisch_man (22 Juillet 2009)

eh les gars mais vous fumez grave là ...????? faut se détendre un peu non ?

Les comportements de gueek / gueguere ils viennent pas de moi ok ? moi j'en ai rien a faire de la marque de la machine c'est clair ? Tout ce que je vois c'est que c'est une regression, point barre, perdre video et transfert ca signe pas un progres que je sache ? que ce soit de la faute d'apple ou de microsoft le resultat est là c'est une regression.

Arlequin -> revois ta copie & soies un peu objectif, une jpeg ca passe en 0,5 secondes de PC à PC en temps normal, autre chose, je te demande pas de juger de mes choix, si j'ai envie d'une machine pour faire du MSN de temps à autre c'est mon problème que je sache non ? c'est quoi tes commentaires débiles là ?

aMsn j'ai deja testé la cam marche mais rien que me page de contact fait ventiler ma machine tellement c'est lent et buggé ...

Quelqu'un pourrait il répondre à ma question précédente sans critiquer mes choix / se comporter en gueek aigri ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> eh les gars mais vous fumez grave là ...????? faut se détendre un peu non ?
> 
> Les comportements de gueek / gueguere ils viennent pas de moi ok ? moi j'en ai rien a faire de la marque de la machine c'est clair ? Tout ce que je vois c'est que c'est une regression, point barre, perdre video et transfert ca signe pas un progres que je sache ? que ce soit de la faute d'apple ou de microsoft le resultat est là c'est une regression.
> 
> ...



dis donc bonhomme, faut te calmer un peu là

quelle régression ? 

commentaire débiles ???? mais ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un constat quotidien ! Je n'ai aucune action ni chez apple ni chez MS 

Geek aigri ??? t'es con ou quoi 

merde à la fin

tu viens gueuler sans une once de logique, j'essaye de te faire réfléchir et un peu relativiser et tu le prends sur ce ton ? 

je t'**** mon gars ! tu te crois où là ? tu te prend pour qui ???


----------



## havez (22 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> eh les gars mais vous fumez grave là ...????? faut se détendre un peu non ?
> 
> Les comportements de gueek / gueguere ils viennent pas de moi ok ? moi j'en ai rien a faire de la marque de la machine c'est clair ? Tout ce que je vois c'est que c'est une regression, point barre, perdre video et transfert ca signe pas un progres que je sache ? que ce soit de la faute d'apple ou de microsoft le resultat est là c'est une regression.
> 
> ...



Amsn et Mercury prennent énormément de ressources processeurs 
Car aucun client MSN gérant la vidéo sur Mac est adapté à Mac OS.
Nous n'y pouvons rien, et ta machine encore moins.
Il n'y a que Microsoft qui soit responsable dans cette histoire,
car il a toujours délaissé Msn pour Mac OS X pour son Msn Windows.

Pour répondre à ta questions, tu peux virtualiser Windows avec un logiciel type Parallel Desktop ou VMware (payant, 79&#8364; +-), ou VirtualBox, Open Source.
Ou encore, tu installe carrément Windows avec Boot Camp sur ton Mac.

Mais dans les 2 cas, tu devras acheter une licence de Windows...
Regarde du coté d'eBay pour avoir une licence OEM de XP ou de Vista, c'est encore la meilleure solution et la moins chère  (c'est ce que j'ai fait)


Et calmez-vous tous s'il vous plait, zen 
Une réponse clair et censée est avant tout dite calmement, malgré les mauvaises paroles d'un switcheur déçu


----------



## fisch_man (22 Juillet 2009)

Salut havez, merci pour ta réponse, donc pour toi ce serait une alternative pour récupérer video et débit ?

Je ne suis pas décu du mac, j'y trouve mon compte sur plein d'autres chose, mais avant le switch j'aurai été capable de pas me lancer si j'avais eu connaissance de ce genre de problèmes.

Ce qui est pénible ce sont les gens qui devient sur tout et n'importe quoi et jugent des chose qui ne les regardent pas plutôt que répondre d'une manière objective à la question initiale.


----------



## havez (22 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Salut havez, merci pour ta réponse, donc pour toi ce serait une alternative pour récupérer video et débit ?
> 
> Je ne suis pas décu du mac, j'y trouve mon compte sur plein d'autres chose, mais avant le switch j'aurai été capable de pas me lancer si j'avais eu connaissance de ce genre de problèmes.
> 
> Ce qui est pénible ce sont les gens qui devient sur tout et n'importe quoi et jugent des chose qui ne les regardent pas plutôt que répondre d'une manière objective à la question initiale.



Oui, je ne vois que sa, en tout cas tant qu'aucun logiciel stable de messagerie gérant Msn et la vidéo ne serra pas développer sur Mac :hein:
Vidéo sans ralentissement du système, et débit en fonction de ta connexion internet 

Il faut aussi te dire que les plus anciens du forums ont eu déjà droit à plusieurs fois ce genre de questions, et donc à la longue sa les pompe un peu 
Mais bon, faut pas leur en vouloir, et surtout garder son calme et ses mots tranquilles


----------



## fisch_man (22 Juillet 2009)

S'ils sont anciens, et ont deja eu cette question à plusieurs reprises, il auraient du formuler ta réponse dès le départ. 

Je vais tester ca et on verra si ca marche bien, par contre je vais sûrement être limite avec 1Go de ram ?


----------



## havez (22 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> S'ils sont anciens, et ont deja eu cette question à plusieurs reprises, il auraient du formuler ta réponse dès le départ.
> 
> Je vais tester ca et on verra si ca marche bien, par contre je vais sûrement être limite avec 1Go de ram ?



Pour Vista, ce serra un peu juste, mais pour XP, sa passera


----------



## fisch_man (22 Juillet 2009)

Vista ne m'avait même pas traversé l'esprit


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2009)

comme déjà dit dans divers fils

passer par d'autres protocoles  que msn
le choix est très large et libre
ce n'est pas ce qui manque que ce soit en tchatt text ou videoconference fluides


----------



## Klaw (23 Juillet 2009)

Je n'ai pas encore switché (mais ça sera le cas dès demain ) mais j'avoue ne pas comprendre les personnes qui conseillent de changer de protocole, à moins que je ne comprenne pas ce que vous voulez dire par là.
Concrètement, je me vois mal annoncer aux personnes avec lesquelles je suis en contact via msn : "Hey, j'ai acheté un mac, msn marche pas, viens passe sur *autre client de messagerie instantanée*". 
En termes de parts de marché, je suis sûr que Msn est proche des 90% au niveau de la messagerie instantanée, comment on peut conseiller de changer de protocole dans ces conditions, sachant que tous vos contacts doivent également le faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2009)

pourquoi i?
mais c'est TRES simple
c'est 100% du concret comme tu dis

msn ne marche pas completement sur mac  et tant que microdoux agira ainsi  il en sera de même


quand à l'affaire de " majorité " ca tient pas
 frequence d'utilisation ne veut pas dire qualité loin de là

( la preuve tu l'auras demain avec msn sur mac)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2009)

Klaw a dit:


> En termes de parts de marché, je suis sûr que Msn est proche des 90% au niveau de la messagerie instantanée, comment on peut conseiller de changer de protocole dans ces conditions, sachant que tous vos contacts doivent également le faire ?



Faut peut-être aussi changer de contacts ! Ça fait des années que Microsoft tente d'écraser la concurrence avec ce genre de manuvre ! Si les utilisateurs n'étaient pas si "veaux", ils auraient sûrement plus de mal à y parvenir, mais voilà, aujourd'hui, que ça soit en informatique, en "fringue" ou autre, faut "faire partie du troupeau", être comme les autres !

think different, m !

Bon, en tout cas, ce topic n'a rien à faire dans "Applications", on déménage !


----------



## fisch_man (23 Juillet 2009)

Klaw a dit:


> Je n'ai pas encore switché (mais ça sera le cas dès demain ) mais j'avoue ne pas comprendre les personnes qui conseillent de changer de protocole, à moins que je ne comprenne pas ce que vous voulez dire par là.
> Concrètement, je me vois mal annoncer aux personnes avec lesquelles je suis en contact via msn : "Hey, j'ai acheté un mac, msn marche pas, viens passe sur *autre client de messagerie instantanée*".
> En termes de parts de marché, je suis sûr que Msn est proche des 90% au niveau de la messagerie instantanée, comment on peut conseiller de changer de protocole dans ces conditions, sachant que tous vos contacts doivent également le faire ?



100% d'accord ... j'ai deux contact sur Ichat ca me fait une belle jambe, les 100 autres sont sur MSN ... la majorité ca tien pas ? je fais comment avec mes autres contacts ? 

la frequence d'utilisation ne fait pas la qualité peu etre mais quand meme MSN est tres performant, quoi qu'on en dise la video et le transfert fonctionnent bien, ca me fait une belle jambe d'avoir un Ichat de "qualité" et personne au bout du fil ... et ni video ni transfert dispo. 

La question c'est pas qu'est ce qui fonctionne bien sur le mac, on le sait que les application mac sont bonnes, c'est comment faire pour que cela fonctionne bien avec les gens qui ont MSN.

---------- Post added at 13h37 ---------- Previous post was at 13h34 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faut peut-être aussi changer de contacts ! Ça fait des années que Microsoft tente d'écraser la concurrence avec ce genre de manuvre ! Si les utilisateurs n'étaient pas si "veaux", ils auraient sûrement plus de mal à y parvenir, mais voilà, aujourd'hui, que ça soit en informatique, en "fringue" ou autre, faut "faire partie du troupeau", être comme les autres !
> 
> think different, m !
> 
> Bon, en tout cas, ce topic n'a rien à faire dans "Applications", on déménage !



lol

donc Think differtent c'est 

- t'as une adresse MSN
- oui c'est ..
- NAN ta gueule je te parle plus

:rateau:

changer de contacts ??????  je vais aller voir ma copine : - t'achètes un mac ou je te quitte


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> La question c'est pas qu'est ce qui fonctionne bien sur le mac, on le sait que les application mac sont bonnes, c'est comment faire pour que cela fonctionne bien avec les gens qui ont MSN.



Pas du tout, la question, c'est "comment faire comprendre aux gens qui sont sur MSN que s'ils veulent te parler, faut qu'ils aillent ailleurs ! Ceux qui resteront sur MSN ne doivent pas être des contacts très intéressant pour toi !

C'est grâce à un raisonnement comme le tien que Microsoft vous tient tous à sa botte, ne rien faire, suivre le troupeau !


----------



## Klaw (23 Juillet 2009)

Je comprends tout à fait cet aspect là, et en effet majorité != qualité. Mais autant dans le cadre d'un changement de navigateur, changement qui n'impacte que moi, je comprends tout à fait, autant là le conseil me semble difficile à mettre en &#339;uvre.
Même dans le cas improbable où mes contacts accepteraient de changer de messenger, il faudrait que leurs contacts fassent de même, etc... tout simplement impensable. Du coup, oui il serait certainement préférable de changer de messenger, mais non, ça n'est pas possible. 

C'est partant de là que ce conseil me paraît inapproprié, même si je conçois parfaitement que ce soit la solution "idéale". Enfin me concernant je crois que c'est le seul point sur lequel je ne sais pas trop comment je vais me débrouiller, j'attends de voir les clients MSN proposés sous MacOS


----------



## fisch_man (23 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, la question, c'est "comment faire comprendre aux gens qui sont sur MSN que s'ils veulent te parler, faut qu'ils aillent ailleurs ! Ceux qui resteront sur MSN ne doivent pas être des contacts très intéressant pour toi !
> 
> C'est grâce à un raisonnement comme le tien que Microsoft vous tient tous à sa botte, ne rien faire, suivre le troupeau !



nan nan mais attends je suis pas dans ce délire là ... 

je suis pas un gueek qui va vendre des macs à mes potes ou aller les ennuyer pour qu'ils changent de client à cause de moi -> Hors de question.

C'est plutôt a des ptis malins de l'info de fabriquer les bon cracks s'ils veulent casser du Billou.

Perso j'ai pas envie de quitter MSN je trouve ca très bien, juste que si j'avais su avant franchement pas sur que j'aurai switché vu a quel point je me retrouve coincé au niveau des transferts et de la video, maintenant c'est fait c'est trop tard.

J'espère seulement qu'en installant le vrai MSN microsoft ca fonctionnera bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> nan nan mais attends je suis pas dans ce délire là ...
> 
> 
> 
> J'espère seulement qu'en installant le vrai MSN microsoft ca fonctionnera bien.



Oui, effectivement, ton délire à toi est encore pire, je vois !

Si MSN fonctionne mal dans l'ensemble, c'est juste parce que Microsoft ne met pas les moyens nécessaires à son bon fonctionnement, mais s'il marche encore plus mal sur Mac, là, c'est uniquement parce que Microsoft sabote délibérément la chose dans le but de faire revenir des utilisateurs sous Windows, le vrai MSN Microsoft, sur Mac, c'est celui qui fonctionne le plus mal, et ça ne s'arrangera certainement pas, vu l'hémoragie que M$ constate actuellement sous Windows !

Maintenant, si tu préfères reprocher à Apple les malversations de Microsoft, libre à toi, mais alors, ne vient pas tenter de recruter des adeptes ici !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2009)

encore une fois
msn c'est qui? microdoux
ecrit par qui? microdoux
et microdoux n'a pas jugé  utile de faire un bon outil mac
c'est uniquement le fait de microdoux

-
A partir de là les macusers sont coincés  ( du fait de msn)

Or par ailleurs l'utilisation de msn n'est nullement obligatoire  quelque soit l'OS , y compris PC
cet outil là n'est qu'un des nombreux outils pour assurer la fonction recherchée
il y en a d'autres
il suffit de les utiliser


----------



## Klaw (23 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, la question, c'est "comment faire comprendre aux gens qui sont sur MSN que s'ils veulent te parler, faut qu'ils aillent ailleurs ! Ceux qui resteront sur MSN ne doivent pas être des contacts très intéressant pour toi !
> 
> C'est grâce à un raisonnement comme le tien que Microsoft vous tient tous à sa botte, ne rien faire, suivre le troupeau !





pascalformac a dit:


> encore une fois
> msn c'est qui? microdoux
> ecrit par qui? microdoux
> et microdoux n'a pas jugé  utile de faire un bon outil mac
> ...



Nullement obligatoire en effet, toujours est-il qu'il est le plus utilisé, qu'on le veuille ou non, que ce soit justifié ou non. Et c'est typiquement le genre de logiciel où la domination est presque indispensable (afin de pouvoir communiquer avec un maximum de personnes avec un seul et même logiciel, de la manière la plus simple possible).

Après effectivement, s'il n'y a pas de bon client Mac, c'est tout sauf la faute d'Apple j'imagine, mais ça ne change rien au fait qu'il est difficile de s'en passer (lors d'un switch tout du moins).

Enfin bref, c'est un peu un débat sans fin. Et encore, ce n'est même pas un véritable débat, juste des faits exposés :
- MSN de par son aspect multi-utilisateurs (toujours en opposition à un OS ou un navigateur) et sa domination du marché est quasi-indispensable pour les switcheurs (qui ont en général tous leurs contacts sur MSN)
- aucun client complet et de qualité n'existe sous Mac, la faute à MS qui ne fait pas d'effort dans ce sens
- des équivalents existent, mais du fait de leur faible part de marché il est difficile de les utiliser quand tout notre réseau de contacts s'est fait sur MSN. Après il y a des solutions genre Trillian, mais bon, j'ai un peu de mal à les recommander personnellement vu qu'en général seules les fonctionnalités de base sont supportées (souvent mal qui plus est) par ce genre de soft.

La solution reste de spammer MS (voir Apple) pour qu'ils développent une appli correcte sur Mac, mais c'est clair que ça ne se fera pas en un jour. Mais si la demande est importante, il n'y a aucune raison que les 2 acteurs n'y mettent pas du leur, puisqu'au final l'image des 2 en pâti. Enfin bon, un peu dommage tout ça


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2009)

d'accord sur partie 1

et totalement faux sur la suite

utiliser un autre truc que msn est possible pour tout le monde
y compris ( et je dirai surtout)  , par  ceux qui considerent msn comme "allant de soi"
ce qui est faux

exemple

sur Adium (diverrs comptes dont msn)
 au tout début majorité dans le listing msn
plus maintenant
pourquoi?
tout simple
des msn ont changé de protocole

aussi simple que ca


----------



## fisch_man (23 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, effectivement, ton délire à toi est encore pire, je vois !
> 
> Si MSN fonctionne mal dans l'ensemble, c'est juste parce que Microsoft ne met pas les moyens nécessaires à son bon fonctionnement, mais s'il marche encore plus mal sur Mac, là, c'est uniquement parce que Microsoft sabote délibérément la chose dans le but de faire revenir des utilisateurs sous Windows, le vrai MSN Microsoft, sur Mac, c'est celui qui fonctionne le plus mal, et ça ne s'arrangera certainement pas, vu l'hémoragie que M$ constate actuellement sous Windows !
> 
> Maintenant, si tu préfères reprocher à Apple les malversations de Microsoft, libre à toi, mais alors, ne vient pas tenter de recruter des adeptes ici !



Ou ai je fait des reproches à Apple ? Cites moi le passage STP ... ( entre paranoia et jugement de valeur ... pff faut mieux pas aborder les sujets qui fachent à ce que je vois)

Pour rappel : _La question c'est pas qu'est ce qui fonctionne bien sur le mac, on le sait que les application mac sont bonnes, c'est comment faire pour que cela fonctionne bien avec les gens qui ont MSN._

Pascal77 Si j'installe le Vrai MSN microsft avec windows en Tache de fond sur le Mac t'es sur que ça fonctionnera mal ? Car c'est pas mon "délire" c'est un conseil lu dans un précédent post qui se présentait comme une alternative intéressante. Mon délire c'est juste de pas régresser par rapport au PC.

Si la solution évoquée précédemment est foireuse inutile de me dire de passer à un autre client ou d'en parler à mes contacts, genre je vais mailer ma liste de contacts pour qu'en permanence ils lancent un deuxième client et me voient moi uniquement. :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2009)

tout dépend de ce que tu veux 
si tu veux communiquer tu prends les outils qui marchent
(chez tout le monde)

si tu veux  te limiter à msn tu n'auras que des solutions non msn car msn a choisi de  ne pas gerer  la videoconf sur mac


----------



## fisch_man (23 Juillet 2009)

pour la video conference avec aMsn ça dépanne. Sur ce point, vu le peu de cam que je fais, no souci.

En revanche sur le transfert de fichier est ce qu'un vrai MSN tournant sur MAC retrouvera une vitesse "normale" et avec un peu de chance la video ?

Ce que je veux c'est au moins ne pas régresser sur ce point : le transfert de fichiers.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Juillet 2009)

Je suis un vieux Mac User et MSN a toujours été la plaie du Mac, je suis totalement d'accord avec fisch_man. J'en ai pris conscience en découvrant la rapidité fulgurante des transferts en me mettant à Windows. Ceci dit, c'est de la faute de Microsoft et de son réseau et pas de ton mac. C'est pénible au possible mais bon voilà, faut faire avec ou bien changer de réseau.  Les fichiers en transfert via MSN, je ne les accepte plus et mes contacts savent à force de pratique que soit ils prennent le temps de me les envoyer par mail, soit je ne veux pas les voir. C'est une épine dans le pied, mais avec MSN sous OS X il n'y a aucun autre choix. 
J'utilise de plus en plus Skype en parralèle, mais renoncer au réseau MSN est impensable, donc soit tu fais avec les défauts, soit t'as quelques solutions mais personnellement j'y ai renoncé, trop polluant. Mais pour résumé, tes choix sont:

1) Virtualisation de Windows, tu le laisse tourner en tâche de fond pour MSN Windows. J'ai essayé, sur un fixe ça peut passer, sur un portable hors de question. 
2) Bootcamp
3) Espérer une solution via Crossover, c'est un logiciel qui permet de faire tourner en natif un nombre limité d'appli Windows. CounterStrike marche mais MSN n'est pas dans sa liste à ce jour.

Pour l'espoir de voir un concurrent d'MSN sur le réseau MSN implémenter une meilleure vitesse de transfert, ça fait des années qu'on en parle mais il n'y en a pratiquement aucun. L'effort doit venir de Microsoft d'abord puisque ce ne sont pas des défaillances des logicielles Macs mais des brides qu'ils imposent à leur réseau. (on parlera même de l'excuse "d'impossibilité technique", c'est grotesque, la seule raison pour laquelle on est encore dans cette galère c'est parce que Microsoft veut qu'on y reste.)


----------



## fisch_man (24 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup Atlante pour ce message clair, objectif sur la situation .... mais qui me fait un peu l'effet d'une douche froide. 

Je me doute bien que c'est microsoft qui se frotte les mains lorsque des mac user se retrouvent coincés sur ce point, toutefois indépendamment de qui est le responsable pour moi le constat est là : j'ai perdu au change. Je ne conseillais deja pas la mac, désormais je pense que je mettrai en garde, si la personne veut utiliser MSN.

On en revient donc à mes premier post ou apparemment c'est mail ou rien et ca c'est franchement la loose 

Je lis qu'en plus il serait impensable de virtualiser windows sur un portable (c'est un macbook que je possède) il n'y aurait donc, si j'ai bien suivi, aucune solution de back up pour faire tourner correctement MSN ????


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2009)

> On en revient donc à mes premier post ou apparemment c'est mail ou rien et ca c'est franchement la loose


pas du tout
il y a plein de facon d'envoyer des fichiers
mail est une des voiies parmi d'autres

en passant Atlante a écrit à sa sauce ce que d'autres ont dit en boucle

c'est d'ailleurs assez comique de voir ce souci MSN  comme un point négatif - mac alors que c'est justement le createur de l'autre OS et de ce protocole de tchatt qui est l'unique fautif

c'est clairement un mauvais point pour microdoux 
(un de plus)

et y a d'autres outils que les siens


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas du tout
> il y a plein de facon d'envoyer des fichiers
> mail est une des voiies parmi d'autres
> 
> ...



Pour ceux dont le souci est l'envoi de fichiers, je vous indique (à toutes fins utiles) ma méhode :

Comme quasiment tous les FAI, le mien met à ma disposition un espace pour mon site perso (deux pour moi, ayant deux comptes chez Free). J'y ai mis trois pages HTML "bidon" pour la forme, et utilise le reste pour le transfert de fichiers (et le stockage des images que je poste ici). Lorsque je dois fournir un fichier, il ne me reste plus, par n'importe quel moyen (post dans le forum, mail, ou via messagerie instantanée) qu'à fournir un lien vers le fichier. L'avantage (pour le destinataire), c'est qu'il peut le télécharger quasiment à la vitesse maximale que lui permet sa connexion internet !

Une fois le fichier récupéré par le destinataire, je le supprime de mon espace, et le tour est joué !

Bien sûr, cet espace est limité, mais comme j'ai rarement l'occasion d'envoyer des fichiers de plus  de 10 Go, les deux fois 10 Go que Free met à ma disposition permettent déjà de voir venir !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Je lis qu'en plus il serait impensable de virtualiser windows sur un portable (c'est un macbook que je possède) il n'y aurait donc, si j'ai bien suivi, aucune solution de back up pour faire tourner correctement MSN ????


Non tu peux tout à fait le faire, mais virtualiser tout un système en permanence juste pour MSN c'est très contraignant sur un portable. Si tu es branché sur secteur ça peut passer, en utilisation mobile c'est impensable, la batterie ne tient pas le rythme. J'ai longtemps essayé, surtout avec les versions de Parallels et de Vmware qui permettaient de ne plus voir Windows mais que les applications (la fonction s'apelle Unity sous Vmware)... J'ai abandonner, mais essaie toujours peut être que ces logicielles ont progressé.. Ces 3 dernières années j'ai  investis dans deux versions de Parallels et une de Vmware, même si les progrès effectués sont énorme et visible, c'était pas assez au point pour une utilisation permanente sur un laptot et trop trop couteux de suivre le rythme des màj, je préfère donc laisser passer du temps avant de repasser à la caisse en espérant une nouvelle fois que la dernière version gère tout ça mieux 
Ceci dit tu peux essayer, j'utilises parfois encore cette solution quand j'ai des projets de groupes à faire sur les réseaux MSN, mais seulement quand je suis branché sur une alimentation. 

Je suis Mac user convaincu mais la gestion d'MSN sous notre plateforme est une plaie, et malheureusement beaucoup de monde a tendance à séverrement négliger ce fait quand ils te recommandent le mac. Ce n'est absolument pas suffisant pour lacher cette plateforme, ses avantages sur Windows sont trop réels et important, mais c'est un détail qui mérite quand même d'être mentionné. T'es pas le premier à te prendre une douche froide parce qu'on est trop nombreux à penser qu'MSN est un logiciel pour ado boutonneux sans vie sociale qui ne doit même pas être mentionné au moment du switch. Si on te l'avait dit avant, je pense que tu aurais quand même acheté un Mac mais que tu n'aurais pas été aussi déçu. 



> c'est d'ailleurs assez comique de voir ce souci MSN comme un point négatif - mac alors que c'est justement le createur de l'autre OS et de ce protocole de tchatt qui est l'unique fautif
> 
> c'est clairement un mauvais point pour microdoux
> (un de plus)
> et y a d'autres outils que les siens


Tout à fait, les fautes sont clairement définit. Mais MSN, AIM, ou Skype sont des logiciels communautaires qui n'offrent pas la même liberté d'action que la suite Office ou Photoshop. Si je veux utiliser Skype à plein temps aujourd'hui, je peux pas me contenter de désinstaller MSN love, il faut d'abord que j'envoie un email à en tout cas 150 de mes 275 contacts qui sont sur 3 continents différents pour les forcer à installer Skype aussi de leur côté.  Sinon l'alternative c'est changer d'amis... 
C'est un problème vraiment pénible, ceci dit Skype commence à offrir une bonne alternative. Le logiciel est bon mais surtout est répandu.


----------



## fisch_man (24 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas du tout
> il y a plein de facon d'envoyer des fichiers
> mail est une des voiies parmi d'autres
> 
> en passant Atlante a écrit à sa sauce ce que d'autres ont dit en boucle



Sauf qu'il ajoute que virtualiser un windows n'est pas la panacée et est un des seul a avoir un avis qui ne comporte pas de "changes d'amis" "arrêtes de tchater" "change de client" "c'est la faute de microsoft "



pascalformac a dit:


> c'est d'ailleurs assez comique de voir ce souci MSN  comme un point négatif - mac alors que c'est justement le createur de l'autre OS et de ce protocole de tchatt qui est l'unique fautif
> 
> c'est clairement un mauvais point pour microdoux
> (un de plus)





drole de maniere de voir les choses ... microsft possède 90% du parc (?) avec un logiciel au top en terme d'ergonomie et fonctionnalité, et ce devrait etre etonnant que les gens l'utilisent  ... ?

Justement grace a ce monopole ils plombent bien ceux qui veulent utiliser MSN sur mac, et donc doivent ecarter certains potentiels switcheurs.

C'est plutot le mac qui se retrouve sur la touche coupé du monde exterieur, bien qu'il ne soit pas responsable de la situation.




pascalformac a dit:


> et y a d'autres outils que les siens



Une derniere fois, je ne vais pas demander à mes contacts d'avoir en permanence deux client ouverts pour moi. Je vous parle de la vraie vie, pas de vos fantasmes, soyez réalistes un peu ...



> Pour ceux dont le souci est l'envoi de fichiers, je vous indique (à toutes fins utiles) ma méhode :
> 
> Comme quasiment tous les FAI, le mien met à ma disposition un espace pour mon site perso (deux pour moi, ayant deux comptes chez Free). J'y ai mis trois pages HTML "bidon" pour la forme, et utilise le reste pour le transfert de fichiers (et le stockage des images que je poste ici). Lorsque je dois fournir un fichier, il ne me reste plus, par n'importe quel moyen (post dans le forum, mail, ou via messagerie instantanée) qu'à fournir un lien vers le fichier. L'avantage (pour le destinataire), c'est qu'il peut le télécharger quasiment à la vitesse maximale que lui permet sa connexion internet !
> 
> Une fois le fichier récupéré par le destinataire, je le supprime de mon espace, et le tour est joué !



Merci Pascal77 pour l'info (sans ironie même si j'ai toujours pas digéré) mais passer de 1 cliqué glissé à X clics par un système que je vais devoir expliquer à tous mes contact c'est pas ce que j'attends comme changement en payant 2 fois plus cher la machine.




			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> Je suis Mac user convaincu mais la gestion d'MSN sous notre plateforme est une plaie, et malheureusement beaucoup de monde a tendance à séverrement négliger ce fait quand ils te recommandent le mac. Ce n'est absolument pas suffisant pour lacher cette plateforme, ses avantages sur Windows sont trop réels et important, mais c'est un détail qui mérite quand même d'être mentionné.



oui bah je l'ai en travers là tu vois, m'enfin je l'utilise quand meme nettement moins qu'avant.

et comme tu le dis à juste titre d'autres choses compensent (time machine mail safari la stabilité et simplicité etc ...)



			
				Atlante a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas le premier à te prendre une douche froide parce qu'on est trop nombreux à penser qu'MSN est un logiciel pour ado boutonneux sans vie sociale qui ne doit même pas être mentionné au moment du switch. Si on te l'avait dit avant, je pense que tu aurais quand même acheté un Mac mais que tu n'aurais pas été aussi déçu.



je ne sais pas si j'aurai switché (sans déconner) m'enfin je regrette pas y'a du tres positif que j'apprecie, mais a force de tomber sur ce genre de problèmes la balance se rééquilibre.

Ce qu'il faudrait c'est que grace a un moyen répandu comme l'iphone ils arrivent a démocratiser un client qui fasse sérieuse concurrence a microsoft par exemple.

bref

Je vais essayer d'acheter un windows voir.

En tout cas à ceux qui m'ont sorti de changer de client alors que le question est comment faire marcher MSN sur MAC, ceux qui m'ont conseillé de changer d'amis, ou qui remettent en question mon besoin de l'utiliser et j'en passe plutôt que de faire un constat clair et objectif, il faudrait un peu se calmer sur le corporatisme.  On a l'impression qu'il ya le méchant Microsoft et le gentil, faut grandir un peu ....


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Justement grace a ce monopole ils plombent bien ceux qui veulent utiliser MSN sur mac, et donc doivent ecarter certains potentiels switcheurs.


des gens qui resteraient sur un OS à cause d'un seul outil  de tchat ( un   des choix parmi d'autres outils de tchat) ne switcheront pas



> C'est plutot le mac qui se retrouve sur la touche coupé du monde exterieur,


 faux
mac se retrouve pas du tout coupé du monde
juste exclus d'une fonction( video conf)  d'un outil de tchat parmi d'autres

il existe des dizaines d'autres choix ( y compris sur PC)



> Je vous parle de la vraie vie, pas de vos fantasmes, soyez réalistes un peu ...


toi aussi soit realiste
il n'y a pas qu'un canal de tchatt et se braquer concernant un outil mal concu( par la volonté de son createur en plus) c'est etre fermé et peu pragmatique

l'important c'est de communiquer, pas l'outil

exemple
si tu as un stylo qui  crachotte et grippe sur un papier tu changes de stylo


----------



## fisch_man (24 Juillet 2009)

mais diable, je vous dit que 95% de mes contacts sont sur MSN !!!!! c'est invraisemblable de pas pouvoir comprendre ca à la fin ? je fais comment si MSN marche pas sur le MAC ? 

JE FAIS COMMENT ??????

Utiliser un autre client avec personne au bout du fil ???????? Tu parle d'un moyen de communication. Quel pragmatisme..

Ou demander à tout le monde d'utiliser un autre client juste pour moi, c'est IRREALISTE en l'etat actuel des choses. Vous en avez d'autre du genre ?

PS : Changer de potes c'est pas possible. Ma famille non plus. 

Nan mais vous etes serieux quand vous dites ca ? c'est une blague de mauvais gout ? ou c'est de la mauvaise foi pure ? Vous etes en train de me conseiller de demander à 60 personnes de changer de client juste pour moi ? ou d'en utiliser un second juste pour me voir moi ? Nan mais cte blague. nimporte quoi ...

Demain je vais en Angleterre et je demande à tout le monde de rouler à droite pendant qu'on y est ?

Ps : pour communiquer par courrier pas besoin d'avoir un stylo identique pour répondre.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Klaw a dit:


> En termes de parts de marché, je suis sûr que Msn est proche des 90% au niveau de la messagerie instantanée, comment on peut conseiller de changer de protocole dans ces conditions, sachant que tous vos contacts doivent également le faire ?



On parle de la France là, hein 

Dans certains pays, c'est 1/3 pour chaqun des trois systèmes majeurs (MSN/AIM/Yahoo!)

Mais bon, c'était les dix ans de MSN il y a quelques jours, je vais vous mettre la vidéo, ça va vous détendra pt'et 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gNBplwf9N-M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gNBplwf9N-M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Juillet 2009)

Problème "réglé" 
Visiblement cette béta amorce une ouverture du réseau Microsoft au mac... Au menu transfert des fichiers "sensiblement amélioré" et visio (à toi de tester, je n'en ai pas encore eu le temps).  Ceci dit ne l'a met pas en français, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire le logiciel se met à tout faire crasher dans la langue de Molière. Et t'étonnes pas si il fait aussi tout crasher en Anglais, visiblement c'est normal... 
C'est une version béta de Microsoft, double dose de prudence donc.  Apperement ça devient "utilisable", mais on est loin de la Release Candidate.

Sinon, comme le dit Pascal4mac toutes les solutions ont été abordées, et faut plus trop en attendre d'autres, on peut pas faire grand chose (d'où la frustration :d).  En plus ce genre de questions rappelle le bon vieux souvenir de la guerre de compatibilité entre Mac et Windows, bref c'est plutôt sensible sensible  .  Mais là en revanche il faut juste attendre et espéré (et là y'a espoir :d)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> On parle de la France là, hein
> 
> Dans certains pays, c'est 1/3 pour chaqun des trois systèmes majeurs (MSN/AIM/Yahoo!)



C'est vrai que j'ai constaté la même chose. Tout mes contacts francophones sont sur MSN. Par contre presque tous mes contacts anglophones sont sur yahoo messenger. C'est comme si MSN n'avait du succès qu'en France.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Problème "réglé"
> Visiblement cette béta amorce une ouverture du réseau Microsoft au mac... Au menu transfert des fichiers "sensiblement amélioré" et visio (à toi de tester, je n'en ai pas encore eu le temps).  Ceci dit ne l'a met pas en français, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire le logiciel se met à tout faire crasher dans la langue de Molière. Et t'étonnes pas si il fait aussi tout crasher en Anglais, visiblement c'est normal...
> C'est une version béta de Microsoft, double dose de prudence donc.  Apperement ça devient "utilisable", mais on est loin de la Release Candidate.



Tu m'as fait peur :afraid:

Je croyais qu'ils faisaient une ß publique (comme Apple l'a fait avec Safari ) mais en fait non, c'est toujours cette version qui ne fonctionne que très peu.
Elle plante (lamentablement) au bout de 10 minutes bien qu'une fois elle ai tenu plus d'une heure (avant de planter tout de même )
Et puis, ton contact te vois, tu le vois pas ou l'inverse, le ratio n'est pas respecté.
Par contre, la consommation de bande passante, ca date encore de l'époque 56k 

Bref, iChat c'est encore ce qui se fait de mieux (et MSN par Jabber pour ceux qui ne veulent pas avoir deux logiciels d'ouverts en même temps)
Ou Adium... (mais certains s'en plaignent alors bon )

Sinon, il y a un truc magique qui s'appelle le FTP, ça prend encore moins de temps que l'envoi vers ton contact et l'avantage, c'est que ça reste en ligne pour le temps que tu veux  !)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est vrai que j'ai constaté la même chose. Tout mes contacts francophones sont sur MSN. Par contre presque tous mes contacts anglophones sont sur yahoo messenger. C'est comme si MSN n'avait du succès qu'en France.


France, Italie et Espagne, c'est la triad pro Microsoft. La France est un des pires cas. :rateau: Même si je connais pas mal de monde sur le réseau Skype, je connais relativement peu de monde qui n'est que sur le réseau Skype. En général ceux qui utilisent un réseau autre que MSN en primaire laissent aussi MSN derrière en secondaire.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> France, Italie et Espagne, c'est la triad pro Microsoft. La France est un des pires cas. :rateau: Même si je connais pas mal de monde sur le réseau Skype, je connais relativement peu de monde qui n'est que sur le réseau Skype. En général ceux qui utilisent un réseau autre que MSN en primaire laissent aussi MSN derrière en secondaire.


Rien ne vaut ICQ et son ID impossible à retenir...
mais ICQ c'est AIM maintenant donc bon, autant prendre un compte AIM


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> mais diable, je vous dit que 95% de mes contacts sont sur MSN !!!!! c'est invraisemblable de pas pouvoir comprendre ca à la fin ? je fais comment si MSN marche pas sur le MAC ?


  ce que tu te refuses à voir 
c'est qu'on  TOUS compris 



> JE FAIS COMMENT ??????
> 
> Utiliser un autre client avec personne au bout du fil ???????? Tu parle d'un moyen de communication. Quel pragmatisme..


on te l'a dit mais tu refuses de voir

tu utilises un autre outil , puisque cet outil est officiellement inexistant

on se croirait dans le sketch de Fernand Raynaud
un café et 2 croissants
nous n'avons pas de croissant
ok alors un thé et 2 croissants
etc



> Ou demander à tout le monde d'utiliser un autre client juste pour moi, c'est IRREALISTE en l'etat actuel des choses. Vous en avez d'autre du genre ?


c'est exactement le contraire c'est REALISTE et pragmatique



> Vous etes en train de me conseiller de demander à 60 personnes de changer de client juste pour moi


 ils sont tous bornés tes contacts?

et je plussoie sur les remarques
cette obsession msn est très PC france
Ailleurs c'est la trilogie MSN yahoo aim
plus skype et google
le tout conjointement

et pragmatiquemebnt on passe d'un outil à l'autre selon les besoins et interlocuteur


----------



## fisch_man (25 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est exactement le contraire c'est REALISTE et pragmatique
> 
> ils sont tous bornés tes contacts?
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas d'une obsession :

- d'une je ne suis pas assez gueek et emmerdeur pour demander à 60 personnes de changer de client. 

Et puis meme s'ils sont pas bornés mes contacts, le premier jour ils lanceraient le second client, puis vite fait ils arreteraient, à quoi bon avoir une poignée de contacts sur un et tout le reste sur l'autre ? 

De plus, je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'equivalent en terme de fonctionnalités qu'MSN, que ca vous plaise ou non, ce logiciel est précurseur dans son domaine. Ce qui explique cette chose tellement incompréhensible que les gens l'utilisent ...

dernière chose, j'ai 60 contacts sur MSN et 2 sur google, c'est pas comme si c'etait 50/50, la effectivement ce serait plus facile de faire du lobbying. Redescends sur terre un de ces 4 demander à 60 personne de changer ses habitudes c'est du bon vieux fantasme / délire de gueek. Une derniere fois : - quand tu vas en Angleterre tu demande aux gens de rouler à droite toi ? Réponds cette fois ci.

- d'autre part la condition de mon switch c'etait d'avoir des gains, pas des regressions, et de pouvoir réutiliser sans regresser les outils que j'avais auparavant.

Et pour finir ma question initiale c'est pas comment me passer du protocole MSN: mais bien comment retrouver au minimum ce que je savais faire avec MSN sur PC en switchant sur un MAC.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Et pour finir ma question initiale c'est pas comment me passer du protocole MSN: mais bien comment retrouver au minimum ce que je savais faire avec MSN sur PC en switchant sur un MAC.



Tu peux essayer un nouveau concept: la patience.
Moi aussi tous mes contacts francophones sont  sur MSN, moi aussi le transferts de fichiers est lent (2-3 minutes pour une photo en moyenne) dans les 2 sens, mais jamais ni mes contacts ni moi ne nous en plaignons. Rien ne t'empêche de poursuivre ta conversation pendant que le transfert se fait ou d'aller faire autre chose pendant ce temps-là.
On a vraiment l'impression que ta vie est gâchée parce  qu'un transfert de fichiers prend quelques minutes.
Et on a tous répondu à ta question: tant que Microsoft ne se saura pas sorti les doigts du cul et arrêté de prendre les mac-users pour des truffes pour enfin sortir une vrai version de MSN sur Mac, il n'y aura pas de solution à ton problème.

Et je suis assez surpris de ton affirmation comme quoi les transferts de PC à PC se font en 0,5 secondes. Tu ne serais pas marseillais? Et il n'y a pas que sur mac que msn est lent, il l'est également très souvent sur PC.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, tous mes contacts sont sur MSN, ou peut s'en faut, mais ils sont aussi sur AIM (pour ceux qui ont un PC) ou iChat (j'en ai aussi sur Mac), et pour tout dire, je n'ai eu aucun problème avec mes contacts PC lorsque je leur ai demandé d'adopter AIM, ce qui n'a nullement signifié qu'ils abandonnent MSN, juste qu'ils aient un "truc en plus" ! (cela dit, plusieurs d'entre eux ont quand même finalement abandonné MSN, en utilisant la même méthode que moi avec leurs contacts à eux, mais ça n'est pas moi qui le leur ai soufflé, hein ! ).


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Et puis meme s'ils sont pas bornés mes contacts, le premier jour ils lanceraient le second client, puis vite fait ils arreteraient, à quoi bon avoir une poignée de contacts sur un et tout le reste sur l'autre ?


A communiquer 
point barre





> ce logiciel est précurseur dans son domaine


tu fais allusion à l'esprit fermé sans doute?
là dessus msn est effectivement très précurseur ( et à contre courant)


> Ce qui explique cette chose tellement incompréhensible que les gens l'utilisent ...


et que de plus en plus de gens sont ailleurs afin de simplement faire de la video conference avec tout le monde ou même du tchatt classique


> . Redescends sur terre un de ces 4 demander à 60 personne de changer ses habitudes c'est du bon vieux fantasme /


ben non
 il suffit de le proposer

voir l'exemple de Pascal77
très typique



> délire de gueek.


le délire de geek c'est ta fermeture d'esprit braqué sur un logiciel non porté

nous on propose des solutions pratiques


> - quand tu vas en Angleterre tu demande aux gens de rouler à droite toi ? Réponds cette fois ci.


 mauvais exemple
 les voitures en Angleterre roulent à droite parce qu'en Angleterre
et c'est tout
rien à voir avec un un outil  avec une option non portée sur un OS



> Et pour finir ma question initiale c'est pas comment me passer du protocole MSN: mais bien comment retrouver au minimum ce que je savais faire avec MSN sur PC en switchant sur un MAC.


et on a déjà repondu avec des solutions et pas qu'une


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> les voitures en Angleterre roulent à droite parce qu'en Angleterre
> et c'est tout



Pascal, Pascal  Si tu penses vraiment ce que tu dis, je préconise le train ou l'avion pour ton prochain voyage là bas, penses-y, il y va de ta survie (et de celle des premiers anglais qui croiseront ton chemin) 

Bon, au kazou certains ici l'ignoreraient, l'Angleterre, et quelques autre pays (Australie, Japon etc ) ont adopté pour leurs voitures, la conduite à droite  Parce qu'on y roule *à gauche* ! 

Sinon, pour le reste de ton post, je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, tous mes contacts sont sur MSN, ou peut s'en faut, mais ils sont aussi sur AIM (pour ceux qui ont un PC) ou iChat (j'en ai aussi sur Mac), et pour tout dire, je n'ai eu aucun problème avec mes contacts PC lorsque je leur ai demandé d'adopter AIM, ce qui n'a nullement signifié qu'ils abandonnent MSN, juste qu'ils aient un "truc en plus" ! (cela dit, plusieurs d'entre eux ont quand même finalement abandonné MSN, en utilisant la même méthode que moi avec leurs contacts à eux, mais ça n'est pas moi qui le leur ai soufflé, hein ! ).



Oui mais bon, tes contacts n'ont peut-être pas la même maturité d'esprit et la même souplesse que ceux de fish_man, qui craint peut-être de se retrouver isolé.

Je préjuge un peu, mais c'est le sentiment que j'ai en lisant ce topic abracadabrantesque...

Sinon, si fish_man veut à tout prix utiliser MSN pour PC, alors qu'il l'utilise sur Windows via BootCamp.
Perso, sans utiliser MSN, j'ai installé Windows sur Mac pour des logiciels très spécifiques dont j'ai besoin, et qui ne seront très probablement jamais portés sur Mac. Ce n'est pas la panacée, mais ça marche très bien, et ça m'évite de faire des aller-retours entre un Mac et un PC.


----------



## fisch_man (25 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Tu peux essayer un nouveau concept: la patience.
> Moi aussi tous mes contacts francophones sont  sur MSN, moi aussi le transferts de fichiers est lent (2-3 minutes pour une photo en moyenne) dans les 2 sens, mais jamais ni mes contacts ni moi ne nous en plaignons. Rien ne t'empêche de poursuivre ta conversation pendant que le transfert se fait ou d'aller faire autre chose pendant ce temps-là.



à vrai dire jusqu'a maintenant j'utilisais MSN de cette maniere pensant que c'etait certains de mes contacts qui etaient munis de machines buggées, ou que mon MSN avait un probleme. puis l'autre jour je discutais avec mon ex et elle m'envoyait des images et les transferts etaient tellement long que je me suis dit qu'il y avait un probleme, certains meme se coupaient. J'ai donc déconnecté basculé aMSN, idem meme probleme, ensuite j'ai téléchargé Adium, pareil, puis pour en avoir le coeur net j'ai testé avec d'autres contacts et je me suis rendu compte que le souci etait toujours présent.



pithiviers a dit:


> Et je suis assez surpris de ton affirmation comme quoi les transferts de PC à PC se font en 0,5 secondes. Tu ne serais pas marseillais? Et il n'y a pas que sur mac que msn est lent, il l'est également très souvent sur PC.



Quand ca fonctionnait au mieux sur un PC avec une image de taille web genre 800*600 je cliquais et j'avais a peine le temps de voir le progression, l'ouverture pouvait se faire immediatement, je précise que c'etait avec de l'ADSL qui envoyait bien dans le centre de grandes villes.

Pour enfoncer le clou, j'ai deja envoyé des albums MP3 complet en 30 mn / 1h, ce qui en l'etat actuel des choses est impensable.



> Citation:
> Et pour finir ma question initiale c'est pas comment me passer du protocole MSN: mais bien comment retrouver au minimum ce que je savais faire avec MSN sur PC en switchant sur un MAC.
> et on a déjà repondu avec des solutions et pas qu'une



a part un windows sur le mac quelles sont les autres ? (sans changer de protocole évidemment ...)

pasclaformac, le jour ou tu te fais péter ta ceinture d'explosifs, fais le au pied d'un serveur MSN, et te loupes pas STP. Et fais le avant tout voyage en Angleterre ... j'ai de la famille la bas.

Autre chose je ne suis pas fermé aux autres applications, j'ai abandonné firefox pour safari, adopté iphoto, mail, carnet d'adresses, time machine, et j'utilisais Itune bien avant le mac, et j'ai appris pas mal de choses a des gens qui avaient des mac bien avant moi... je suis juste exigent sur l'ergonomie & j'utilise à fond les applications. MSN etait un des incontournables avant le switch, j'avais été averti des soucis sur la video, j'avais accepté de faire une croix dessus, apres le coup des transferts ca commence à faire un peu beaucoup de désagrément.

espérons que les prochaines version rapprocheront significativement les mac user des PC user sur ce point.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> a part un windows sur le mac quelles sont les autres ? (sans changer de protocole évidemment ...)



T'es bouché ou quoi? On t'as déjà répondu des dizaines de fois. Rien, nada, nothing.... Faut te le dire dans quel langue?


----------



## fisch_man (25 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> T'es bouché ou quoi? On t'as déjà répondu des dizaines de fois. Rien, nada, nothing.... Faut te le dire dans quel langue?



je sais bien ....

je répond à ca : 



> et on a déjà repondu avec des solutions et pas qu'une



je suis pas si bouché, en revanche t'es bigleux ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> je sais bien ....
> 
> je répond à ca :
> 
> ...



Mais t'es vraiment un abruti de première!
Tu veux absolument garder msn et avoir une vitesse de transferts aussi rapide que quand tu étais sur PC. La seule solution c'est d'installer windows sur ton mac.
Toutes les autres solutions proposées tu les refuses (quitter msn pour un autre protocole, envoyer tes fichiers par mails, utiliser un site de partage de données, patienter...) car tu veux obstinément utiliser msn pour tes transferts. Alors tu vends ton mac, t'achètes un PC et t'arrêtes de nous les brouter.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pascal, Pascal  Si tu penses vraiment ce que tu dis, je préconise le train ou l'avion pour ton prochain voyage là bas, penses-y, il y va de ta survie (et de celle des premiers anglais qui croiseront ton chemin)


warf t'as raison
j'avais en partie la tête ailleurs gauche droite  up down , la balle au centre
et c'est la fin d'une énigme
 c'est pour ca que tous les anglais qui croiserent mon chemin sont morts
j'comprends...


> Bon, au kazou certains ici l'ignoreraient, l'Angleterre, et quelques autre pays (Australie, Japon etc ) ont adopté pour leurs voitures, la conduite à droite  Parce qu'on y roule *à gauche* !



tiens à titre de curiosité 
Savez vous qu'aux Etats- Unis il y a un endroit où  on conduit tout à fait officiellement  à gauche?
Sisi
c'est pour des raisons historiques
Dans les caraibes iles administrées par les USA :  US Virgin Islands

 du vécu, et c'est très drôle 
 autant les locaux sont à l'aise , autant les touristes americains continentaux  balisent secs et evitent d'y conduire 
Pragmatiquement  l'administration américaine n'a rien changé et s'est adaptée

( tiens c'est du in topic
pragmatisme et  adaptation  mots à retenir)

-et sinon quoique jusque là je restais assez  patient , je dois dire que pithiviers a fait un bon résumé de ce qui commence à emerger dans ma cervelle


----------



## fisch_man (25 Juillet 2009)

il y a donc bien qu'une seule solution. Les autres étant du bricolage ou de l'abandon de protocole MSN.

& si t'es pas content passes ton chemin personne ne t'oblige à répondre que je sache.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> il y a donc bien qu'une seule solution. Les autres étant du bricolage ou de l'abandon de protocole MSN.



Vache! Au bout de 3 pages de réponses où on ne cessait de te le répéter, tu as enfin compris. Tes 2 neurones ont enfin réussit à entrer en communication?



> si t'es pas content passes ton chemin personne ne t'oblige à répondre que je sache.



Si t'es pas content des réponses qu'on te donne rien ne t'oblige à rester sur ce forum. Ton absence ne nous dérangera pas, bien au contraire.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> il y a donc bien qu'une seule solution. *Les autres étant du bricolage* ou de l'abandon de protocole MSN.


Va dire ça aux équipes de développement de aMSN ou de Mercury (et aussi de Adium), tu vas voir si le temps qu'ils prennent sur leurs temps libre à faire un soft de bonne qualité et/ou qui permet de faire de la vidéo sur mac alors que *officiellement ce n'est pas supporté*... va leur dire que c'est du bricolage...
C'est un peu du foutage de gueule, non ? 



fisch_man a dit:


> & si t'es pas content passes ton chemin personne ne t'oblige à répondre que je sache.


Toi, tu n'as pas le Apple Spirit ©, à quoi bon continuer 

Moi, je l'aurai formulé comme ça :


fisch_man a dit:


> je passe mon chemin car personne ne m'oblige à répondre, que je sache (itou pour revenir)


:love:


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> & si t'es pas content passes ton chemin personne ne t'oblige à répondre que je sache.


rien effectivement 
mais c'est interessant de voir comment certains switcheurs raisonnent encore et de les amener à comprendre malgré le blocage
( 3 pages quand même)

et en passant on est quasi tous des  anciens switcheurs


----------



## fisch_man (25 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers  t'as pas capté que depuis le message de 14h37 le quote que j'ai fait visait à éclaircir les propos de pascalformac qui sous entendaient qu'il n'y avait pas qu'une solution en gardant le protocole msn + mac ? Sachant qu'entre temps sur celui de 15h14 je t'ai reconfirmé être au courant ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> pithiviers  t'as pas capté que depuis le message de 14h37 le quote que j'ai fait visait à éclaircir les propos de pascalformac qui sous entendaient qu'il n'y avait pas qu'une solution en gardant le protocole msn + mac ? Sachant qu'entre temps sur celui de 15h14 je t'ai reconfirmé être au courant ?


Les règlements de compte, ça se fait en privé (MP)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Juillet 2009)

Moi je pense qu'il faut surtout prendre la peine d'avertir les gens de ce "détail" avant des les convaincre que switcher, c'est bien. Combien de thread as t'on lu où on exhorte des gens à choisir le Mac en omettant de préciser les quelques défauts? Après on s'étonne qu'ils n'aient pas "l'esprit du Mac"...  Tenter de trouver un vendeur de Mac ou un conseiller qui vous prévient des quelques problèmes que risque de rencontrer le switcher moyen... Soit ce sont des fanatiques pro-Apple prêt à tout pour attirer des gens ici, soit ce sont des fanatiques anti-Apple prêt à tout pour ne pas vous laisser venir ici. Je suis sûr que si Fisch_man avait été prévu avant, il aurait mit 3  semaines de plus à se décider à switcher et ne se serait certainement pas braquer contre le Mac. 



			
				Pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> et en passant on est quasi tous des  anciens switcheurs


Toi, je te met au défi d'aller dans les réactions dire ça à Shenmue. :love:
Adieu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Combien de thread as t'on lu où on exhorte des gens à choisir le Mac en omettant de préciser les quelques défauts?



Donc, selon toi, ce dont il est question ici : le refus de Microsoft, pour de sordides raisons commerciales, de mettre la version Mac de MSN au niveau de la version PC, serait un "défaut du Mac" ? :mouais: La limitation de bande passante sur leurs serveurs dès lors que Mac OS est détecté à l'autre bout du tuyau, c'est un "défaut du Mac" ? :mouais: Leur sabotage délibéré des versions Mac d'Office* serait un "défaut du Mac" ? :mouais:

Mais alors, les BSOD de Windaube, c'est peut-être aussi un "défaut du Mac" ? 


(*) depuis Excel 5 (version "finale", les "beta test" elles ne l'étaient pas encore)/Word 6


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2009)

et le vendeur SI c'est un bon vendeur
1- tous produits:  écoute le client qui lui parle de ses besoins et/ou lui pose des questions sur ceux ci

2- Si c'est un vendeur mac
s'il sent qu'il a en face non pas un macuser en phase de renouvelement de machine mais  un switcheur potentiel  serait bien idiot de ne pas lui parler de l'option partition windows sur mac
( précisement là pour  les  cas où un outil windows est à utiliser )

( les bsod windauz sont un defaut mac , tout est de la faute de jobs, gates est un saint )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Combien de thread as t'on lu où on exhorte des gens à choisir le Mac en omettant de préciser les quelques défauts?



On ne peut pas penser à tout non plus. Personnellement la lenteur des transferts via msn ne m'a jamais gêné plus que ça (et puis 3 minutes pour transférer 1 Mo, c'est pas la mort). Je suis déjà bien content d'avoir un logiciel compatible Msn permettant le transfert de fichiers et gérant la webcam. Comment on pouvait deviner qu'il y aurait un nioube qui péterait un câble par ce qu'un transfert prend plus de temps qu'il n'en faut à X-or pour revêtir son armure?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, selon toi, ce dont il est question ici : le refus de Microsoft, pour de sordides raisons commerciales, de mettre la version Mac de MSN au niveau de la version PC, serait un "défaut du Mac" ? :mouais: La limitation de bande passante sur leurs serveurs dès lors que Mac OS est détecté à l'autre bout du tuyau, c'est un "défaut du Mac" ? :mouais: Leur sabotage délibéré des versions Mac d'Office* serait un "défaut du Mac" ? :mouais:
> 
> Mais alors, les BSOD de Windaube, c'est peut-être aussi un "défaut du Mac" ?
> 
> ...


Donc, selon toi, le fait que le tort vienne de Microsoft change fondamentalement la donne du problème et le gomme complètement de la réalité, c'est ça? J'adore!! :love:
Puisque ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple, il n'y a donc plus aucun problème avec MSN sur Mac, ça fonctionne parfaitement, si si, on vous le dit!! 





> On ne peut pas penser à tout non plus. Personnellement la lenteur des transferts via msn ne m'a jamais gêné plus que ça (et puis 3 minutes pour transférer 1 Mo, c'est pas la mort). Je suis déjà bien content d'avoir un logiciel compatible Msn permettant le transfert de fichiers et gérant la webcam. Comment on pouvait deviner qu'il y aurait un nioube qui péterait un câble par ce qu'un transfert prend plus de temps qu'il n'en faut à X-or pour revêtir son armure?


Je suis d'accord, c'est déjà bien d'avoir le réseau  . Mais à force de lire des retours à la fischman, je peux pas m'empêcher de penser qu'il un effort à faire sur la comm pour que les gens soient un peu mieux préparer, c'est pas le premier à tomber raides morts parce qu'il avait prit certaines habitudes avec ses contacts sur MSN qu'il doit abandonner sans l'avoir prévu. Si on les prévenait avant, ce ne seraient jamais un problème


----------



## divoli (26 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, selon toi, ce dont il est question ici : le refus de Microsoft, pour de sordides raisons commerciales, de mettre la version Mac de MSN au niveau de la version PC, serait un "défaut du Mac" ? :mouais: La limitation de bande passante sur leurs serveurs dès lors que Mac OS est détecté à l'autre bout du tuyau, c'est un "défaut du Mac" ? :mouais: Leur sabotage délibéré des versions Mac d'Office* serait un "défaut du Mac" ? :mouais:



Tu mélanges un peu tout, là, en mélangeant le fait et la raison. 

Le fait que l'on ne peut pas faire fonctionner correctement MSN sur Mac peut être considéré comme un gros inconvénient pour le switcher potentiel, indépendamment que ce soit due à la politique discutable de MS.

Il ne faut pas compter sur un vendeur pour dire cela. Il est là pour vendre, lui, il est forcément partial et prédisposé à éluder certains aspects.


----------



## fisch_man (26 Juillet 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Donc, selon toi, le fait que le tort vienne de Microsoft change fondamentalement la donne du problème et le gomme complètement de la réalité, c'est ça? J'adore!! :love:
> Puisque ce n'est pas la faute d'Apple, il n'y a donc plus aucun problème avec MSN sur Mac, ça fonctionne parfaitement, si si, on vous le dit!!



t'as bien résumé le truc. 

Il n'y a pas de probleme avec le mac, c'est tes amis / habitudes, qui sont pas les bons en somme ... (c'est plus ca que le transfert de fichiers qui m'a fait halluciner ...)

Bref, au risque de faire hurler certains, pour moi le Mac possede ce defaut, d'etre plus ou moins incompatble de MSN (et autres applications/fichiers/formats).

Pourquoi est ce que pour moi, c'est le mac qui a un defaut ? tout simplement parce qu'avec le PC ... je n'ai pas ce souci ! (comment je vais me faire lincher par les talibans là ... ) C'est bien le fait d'avoir un Mac qui créé ces soucis, que je n'avais pas avant.

Pour moi le mac doit s'adapter au monde exterieur, c'est pas a moi d'adapter le monde exterieur à ma machine. C'est d'ailleur une des craintes que j'avais en passant sur le mac.

Comme le WE dernier ou j'ai pas pu filer de son à un pote car il etait en NTFS sur son DD externe, ca c'est un probleme MAC, je dis pas qu'apple en est responsable, mais c'est un probleme qui se pose des qu'on veut passer sur MAC, je suis bien evidement d'accord pour dire que Microsoft est le coupable, et que des fois des clauses devraient etre mises en place concernant la concurrence.

Bon tout ce que j'espère c'est que ce MSN sera pas trop mal, et que comme pour IE, Microsoft va se trouver contraint à se calmer sur son monopole.

---------- Post added at 12h14 ---------- Previous post was at 12h05 ----------

trouvé dans mon topic de switch :



fisch_man a dit:


> il me reste toute fois quelques interrogations ... qui m'ont grandement refroidit voire quasiment stoppé ...
> 
> MSN j'avais marqué OK, mais en fait c'est a mort pas ok du tout... :mouais: apparement y'a ni moyen d'avoir la webcam ni le son ... et MSN ca tourne H24 sur mon PC des que je lance le PC je lance MSN car j'ai mes mails qui apparaissent j'ai ma sur qui est en UK avec qui je discute et pareil des fois avec mes parents en vidéo conférence (même si c'est très rare) ... du coup les boules quoi, si j'ai une bouse qui ressemble au MSN qu'on truve sur linux je vous avoue que ca me met un sacré coup de frein à l'achat .... quelle solution utilisez vous ? Pour ma part on me dit de passer de MSN à Skipe, mais j'avoue que d'avoir ses mails en direct live ET ses contacts réunis dans la même interface niveau ergonomie c'est inégalable, et si je passe en MAC c'est pour l'ergonomie, inutile donc de faire un pas en avant puis un pas en arrière...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2009)

ce n'est pas mac qui a un défaut
 c'est MSN !
( msn mac)
et mac n'a rien à voir là dedans c'est MSN

et comme en plus tu peux utiliser msn windows sur le mac...
c'est réglé


----------



## divoli (26 Juillet 2009)

@ Fisch_man;


Non, tu ne peux reprocher à une pomme de ne pas avoir le goût d'une poire.

Tu peux dire que l'absence d'une version potable de MSN sur Mac est un inconvénient, mais tu ne peux pas dire que le Mac a des défauts simplement parce qu'il ne se calque pas exactement sur ce que propose les PC et Windows.

Je pense surtout que tu as été très mal conseillé, ou pas conseillé du tout. Perso, j'essaye toujours de mettre les swichers potentiels en garde, pour qu'ils soient  bien conscients où ils s'embarquent, comme j'avais essayé de le faire sur ce topic.

Et puis bon, comme on l'a dit 40000 fois, tu peux toujours installer Windows sur ton Mac, en dual-boot ou en virtuel.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce n'est pas mac qui a un défaut
> c'est MSN !
> ( msn mac)
> et mac n'a rien à voir là dedans c'est MSN
> ...


On va pas jouer sur les mots, c'est un inconvénient du Mac. 


@Divoli: Ton thread devrait être en post it... Quand je regarde la campagne de pub Get a Mac des fois, je pense qu'un switcher est désormais en droit de reprocher à une pomme de pas avoir le goût d'une poire et à un Mac de ne pas faire tout ce que fait Windows :rateau: Même si tu demandes à  10 conseillers Apple si il y a des soucis de compatiblité entre Mac et PC, le discours officiel c'est qu'il n'y en a plus aucun... (ils prennent jamais la peine de préciser avant l'achat qu'il y en a mais qu'en fait ils n'existent pas parce que ce n'est pas la faute du Mac mais de Microsoft, d'IBM, d'Intel et de Google ) . Je suis pas surpris du tout de voir revenir en boucle ce type de problème moi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Tu peux dire que l'absence d'une version potable de MSN sur Mac est un inconvénient, mais tu ne peux pas dire que le Mac a des défauts simplement parce qu'il ne se calque pas exactement sur ce que propose les PC et Windows.



Enfin dans le cas présent, c'est surtout Windows qui ne cale pas ses logiciels Mac avec ce qu'il propose sur PC. Ils refilent sur Mac des logiciels qui ont au moins 5 ans de retard avec ce qu'ils font sur PC.



> Envoyé par fisch_man
> il me reste toute fois quelques interrogations ... qui m'ont grandement refroidit voire quasiment stoppé ...
> 
> MSN j'avais marqué OK, mais en fait c'est a mort pas ok du tout...  apparement y'a ni moyen d'avoir la webcam ni le son ... et MSN ca tourne H24 sur mon PC des que je lance le PC je lance MSN car j'ai mes mails qui apparaissent j'ai ma sur qui est en UK avec qui je discute et pareil des fois avec mes parents en vidéo conférence (même si c'est très rare) ... du coup les boules quoi, si j'ai une bouse qui ressemble au MSN qu'on truve sur linux je vous avoue que ca me met un sacré coup de frein à l'achat .... quelle solution utilisez vous ? Pour ma part on me dit de passer de MSN à Skipe, mais j'avoue que d'avoir ses mails en direct live ET ses contacts réunis dans la même interface niveau ergonomie c'est inégalable, et si je passe en MAC c'est pour l'ergonomie, inutile donc de faire un pas en avant puis un pas en arrière...



Et je n'ai vu personne qui t'a contredit. Tu savais à quoi t'attendre.


----------



## divoli (26 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Enfin dans le cas présent, c'est surtout Windows qui ne cale pas ses logiciels Mac avec ce qu'il propose sur PC. Ils refilent sur Mac des logiciels qui ont au moins 5 ans de retard avec ce qu'ils font sur PC.



C'est vrai, on peut voir les choses comme cela. Mais beaucoup d'éditeurs ne proposent même pas de versions Mac de leurs propres logiciels.
Et cette version de MSN pour Mac ou pas de version du tout, hein, c'est quasiment la même chose.


----------



## fisch_man (26 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce n'est pas mac qui a un défaut
> c'est MSN !
> ( msn mac)
> et mac n'a rien à voir là dedans c'est MSN
> ...



Je vais pas essayer de t'amener a positionner le curseur à un endroit intermédiaire & avoir un jugement objectif puisque tu fonctionne en binaire, seule chose que j'ai à dire et qui malgres ce que tu en pense est un constat pragmatique de la situation & que tu ne peux contredire :

Independament de QUI propose QUOI :

J'ai un besoin en terme logiciel => s'offrent à moi différentes machines / OS

Resultat apres 6 mois:  le mac n'est pas le mieux positionné sur certains besoins: POINT BARRE. (besoin intégrant d'une manière implicite et non négociable de garder le protocole MSN...)

Et ca se traduit comment ? par une déconvenue, donc pas une progression et meme un défaut de compatibilité avec mes anciens besoins. Et ce defaut il est apparu comment ? En utilisant MSN MAC comme tu le dis à juste titre. Et pourquoi suis je désormais obligé de l'utiliser ? car j'ai acheté un MAC.

J'ai changé de machine = j'ai regressé, le constat est là, y'a rien a ajouter. (sur le tchat of course)

T'as pas encore compris que le switcheur s'en branle de qui est responsable ? son seul critère de choix est "vais je retrouver mes petits & avoir des gains"

Pithivier, je ne fais de proces à personne, j'aurais tout de meme aimé que l'on me précise que le transfert etait plombé sur mac, ayant deja decouvert par moi meme que la video c'etait idem, sans qu'on me previenne.... alors que j'avais mis "MSN : OK" dans mon premier post sans que personne ne réagisse. 

Bref on va pas ressasser éternellement, j'espère juste que des avis comme celui de pascal for mac (en déconnexion totale avec la réalité) n'apparaissent pas trop souvent dans les topics de switch car vous risquez pas de voir disparaître les switch back.

Il n'y aura bien entendu pas de switch back pour moi


----------



## divoli (26 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> J'ai changé de machine = j'ai regressé, le constat est là, y'a rien a ajouter. (sur le tchat of course)



Tu as surtout switché sans t'assurer que le Mac correspondrait à tes attentes et à tes exigences, c'est tout.

Franchement, le  problème de MSN sur Mac est connu depuis longtemps, on ne t'a pas attendu pour le découvrir.

Si tu en arrives à parler de "régression", si même la solution d'installer Windows en dual boot sur ton Mac ne te convient pas, alors il faut en tirer les conclusions. On ne va pas y passer tout l'été.

Aller, bon dimanche.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juillet 2009)

fisch_man a dit:


> Je vais pas essayer de t'amener a positionner le curseur à un endroit intermédiaire & avoir un jugement objectif puisque tu fonctionne en binaire


Alors là c'est très amusant 
car si y a une personne top binaire sur ce fil c'est ...
toi
tu n'arretes pas de ramener le questionnement à MAC 
alors que ca n'a rien à voir avec Apple

ou bien  encore à c'est MSN ou rien 
( si c'est pas binaire ca...)


> est un constat pragmatique de la situation & que tu ne peux contredire :


pas du tout 
tu te refuses  au pragmatisme


> Independament de QUI propose QUOI :


et pourtant c'est central. c'est TOI qui parle de MSN , pas nous


> (besoin intégrant d'une manière implicite et non négociable de garder le protocole MSN...)


vachement ouvert et pragmatique ca


> Et ca se traduit comment ? par une déconvenue,
> donc pas une progression et meme un défaut de compatibilité avec mes anciens besoins.


 dire merci à microsoft pour ca
seul responsable


> Et ce defaut il est apparu comment ?En utilisant MSN MAC comme tu le dis à juste titre. Et ]pourquoi suis je désormais obligé de l'utiliser


RIEN ne t'oblige à l'utiliser, RIEN
d'autant que MSN n'a pas codé les fonctions  de ton besoin sur mac



> T'as pas encore compris que le switcheur s'en branle de qui est responsable ?


 et t'as pas compris que la majorité des utilisateurs se foutent de qui fait quoi. l'important est  d'utiliser un outil qui marche pour ce qu'on veut faire
et des outils de tchatt et videoconf y en a à la pelle
 ca c'est pragmatique et réaliste


> pascal for mac (en déconnexion totale avec la réalité) n'apparaissent pas trop souvent dans les topics de switch car vous risquez pas de voir disparaître les switch back.


tu es top hors réalité me concernant
tu n'as même pas idée du nombre de gens qui me doivent un switch en douceur
( y compris sur ce forum)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, en tout cas, ce topic n'a rien à faire dans "Applications", on déménage !



Ouh ! Que j'ai bien fait de le déménager, ce topic 

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

On pourrait faire un palmarès des meilleurs débats stériles, vous en pensez quoi ?

 Collection Printemps-Eté 2010 :love:​


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Juillet 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> On pourrait faire un palmarès des meilleurs débats stériles, vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> Collection Printemps-Eté 2010 :love:​


Ca peut se débattre


----------



## fisch_man (27 Juillet 2009)

> Date d'inscription: 23/11/03
> Messages: 30880
> Expérience: 100
> Activité: 99%



je crois que j'aurais du faire plus attention à ca plus tot 

jamais vu un truc pareil  :rateau:

Je précise que lorsque j'ai vu la tronche du dernier post je ne l'ai volontairement pas lu.


----------



## Oracle (20 Août 2009)

Si je comprends bien, Microsoft n'autorise pas les transferts de fichier direct (P2P) avec son protocole MSN pour les soft clones ?

Dans ce cas, ça devrait être rapide avec MSN pour Mac, or ce n'est pas le cas, c'est tout ce qu'il y a de plus frustrant. Bon, je vais continuer avec le FTP alors...


----------



## fisch_man (21 Août 2009)

Il y a plein de solutions dans ce topic, changer d'amis, ou demander a tes 80 contacts d'utiliser un autre client pour te voir juste toi ! pourquoi te compliques tu la vie avec FTP ? lol ...


----------



## jodido (4 Septembre 2009)

Wa j'arrive après votre guerre en carton, ça fait peur.

Pour fishman j'utilises Msn sur mon mac depuis plus de 2 ans et j'ai aucun soucis. J'ai failli faire une crise cardiaque en lisant tes premiers messages, où tu dis que msn est super ergonomique et tout et tout ce qui explique son succès. AHAHAHAHAH

Bon tout ça pour dire que j'utilise Adium, léger, simple, super bÔ avec MSN, Gtalk, facebook...

Les transferts de fichier? quand c'est gros j'explique qu'il faut aller sur dl.free.fr plus rapide et tout et tout et c'est gratuit.
Ou alors je lance le transfert dans Adium et j'attends, oui je sais je suis un dingue!

Après si les gens sont assez cons pour ne pas changer de protocole c'est leur problème.


----------



## Oracle (4 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux aussi garder tes insultes à deux balles pour toi.

Si ça t'amuses de taper du texte dans un logiciel, de faire une vidéo conf dans un autre logiciel, une audio conf dans encore un autre, envoyer de l'ecriture manuscrite dans une autre, envoyer un fichier dans encore autre chose et poster tes smileys par la Poste c'est ton choix.

Si tu ne comprends pas que des utilisateurs puissent attendre d'un logiciel qu'il fasse le maximum possible de ce qu'on est en droit d'en attendre pour éviter d'avoir à switcher en permanence entre 15 logiciel, on ne peut plus rien pour toi.


----------



## jodido (6 Septembre 2009)

Ben les gars on peut plus rien pour vous alors si c'est à ce point invivable. Revendez vos macs et rentrez dans la fenêtre, y'a pas d'autres solutions plus simples.


----------

